# 3D CNC wood carving



## BigD184321 (Aug 30, 2016)

Looking to have a panel (my size chosen) 3D carved with a CNC machine of a Wildlife scene for a graduation gift. Please reply back if you are interested in commissioning this project for me. Leave contact info. or email me at:
[email protected] Thank you…..Donald


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Donald,
I emailed you but didn't get a reply. 
Contact me directly at [email protected]
Marty


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I don't use a CNC machine, but I do relief panels. See my projects by clicking on projects in my avatar.

Phil


----------

